# Help me connecting power cable to gpu(powercolor hd7770)



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 4, 2015)

MOBO ---- asus p5g41t-mlx. 
Psu ---  odyssey 450 w
Processor --- Intel core 2 duo 3ghz.
Ram ---- corsair 450 w

My friend is selling me 7770 powecolour for 4000/-. So every thing is ok except the power supply to gpu.
When I opened cabinet I have only one 4pin molex cable left but it is a single line with total 3 connectors (picture ) one is already taken by cpu fan (picture ) 
Are they meant to connect to gpu or just fan connectors?

Plz help me 
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/03/b0b2c5b626a54b29c8e4ff980a2ae7fc.jpg


----------



## Shah (Oct 4, 2015)

You need a 6-pin connector to power up HD7770, IIRC. See the attached picture of 6-pin connector.

*img.dxcdn.com/productimages/sku_28979_2.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Your PSU doesn't have a 6-pin connector. Also, I'm not sure if it is reliable. Change your PSU before you buy the card.

And, No you cannot use the 4-pin connector to power up the GPU.

What do you exactly mean by "corsair 450 w" RAM? typo?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 4, 2015)

> MOBO ---- asus p5g41t-mlx.
> Psu --- odyssey 450 w
> Processor --- Intel core 2 duo 3ghz.
> Ram ---- corsair 450 w



> You have an odyssey or a corsair PSU?

> In case you have an odyssey PSU, just be informed that its a crap box. You'll have a 99% chance of damaging that GPU by using it with this crap PSU.

> Get a Corsair CX 430v2 or Antec VP450 instead.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 4, 2015)

Shah said:


> You need a 6-pin connector to power up HD7770, IIRC. See the attached picture of 6-pin connector.
> 
> *img.dxcdn.com/productimages/sku_28979_2.jpg
> 
> ...


No I have read in many forums that They are running 7770 with 250watts cheap psu.
I am 100% sure It is enough for 7770.
But my major concern is  it 4pin molex connector used to power up cards or just additional additional fan connector?
(Because it has three plugs where one of them is connected to cabin fan)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 4, 2015)

If you want to fry that HD 7770 and waste 4k, use that crap Zebronics PSU. BTW, GTX 750ti doesn't requires a 6 pin connector.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 4, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > You have an odyssey or a corsair PSU?
> 
> > In case you have an odyssey PSU, just be informed that its a crap box. You'll have a 99% chance of damaging that GPU by using it with this crap PSU.
> 
> > Get a Corsair CX 430v2 or Antec VP450 instead.


Sorry it is odyssey psu and corsair 4gb ram.
But many users in flipkart told it is fine using 7770 with cheap psu (even 250 watts) because it takes  very less power from pcie connection as it takes most of the power from mobo.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 4, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> No I have read in many forums that They are running 7770 with 250watts cheap psu.
> I am 100% sure It is enough for 7770.
> But my major concern is  it 4pin molex connector used to power up cards or just additional additional fan connector?
> (Because it has three plugs where one of them is connected to cabin fan)



1st change your PSU to what Harshil suggested. Your whole PC is at risk.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Oct 4, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> No I have read in many forums that They are running 7770 with 250watts cheap psu.
> I am 100% sure It is enough for 7770.
> But my major concern is  it 4pin molex connector used to power up cards or just additional additional fan connector?
> (Because it has three plugs where one of them is connected to cabin fan)



Its not about wattage, its about quality. A few voltage fluctuation will be enough to damage the card or the PC. Rest is up to you.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 4, 2015)

Ok u people really frightened me of blasting my pc.  Fine I will buy corsair450w and be  peaceful. 
Now what about powercolor hd7770. 
Is it good brand?  I willnot overclock it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 4, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> Ok u people really frightened me of blasting my pc.  Fine I will buy corsair450w and be  peaceful.
> Now what about powercolor hd7770.
> Is it good brand?  I willnot overclock it.


Not any corsair PSU but Corsair CX 430 v2 or Antec VP450P.

If you get VS series PSU from corsair, that would be a waste on money.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Oct 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not any corsair PSU but Corsair CX 430 v2 or Antec VP450P.
> 
> If you get VS series PSU from corsair, that would be a waste on money.


Thanks for ur help man. But do u advice buying a powercolour gpu? Not much known for gamers I think as it is not available much.


----------

